# AAS Post Cycle Therapy



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2012)

Hypogonadotropic Hypogonadism Pulsatile secretion of gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH) from the hypothalamus is required for both the initiation and maintenance of the reproductive axis in the human. Pulsatile GnRH stimulates the biosynthesis of luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) that in turn initiates endogenous testosterone production and spermatogenesis as well as systemic testosterone [...]

*Read More...*


----------

